# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الرجاء الدخووول ضروووري ،،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولاَ ..احبااابي قلبي كل عااام والجميع بالف خير وسلامه وينعاااد عليكم بمولد اشرف الكائنات 
نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا ،، _مــــــمحمد_،، عليه وعلى آله افضل الصلاة والسلام ..
وبهالمناسبه السعيده على الامه الاسلاميه ..يسر منتدى الماكولات الشهيه
ان يقدم لكم_ بوفيه مفتووووح_  ..
خـــــاااااص لـــ..>> _شبكة الناصره الثقافيه_ << 
الموووهييييييم ..لاتخافوووا اعرف هدرت اكتيييييييييير اتفضلووووا ..
_نبدأ بالسلطات ....
_صوره لجزء من بوفيه السلطات ....

سلطة الخس بالتركي المدخن ....

سلطة بالمكرونه..

سلطة الطماطم بالموزريلا والريحان..

سلطة بقوليات بالصوص....
متبل ...


*يـــــــتبعــ*

----------


## فرح

ورق عنب ...

رولات الباذنجان بالموزريلا + خبز التورتيلا بالدجاج المكسيكي
سمبوسه باللحم ......

شوربة حريره ....

خضار مشويه مع المشروم والموزريلا بخل البلسميك ...

صوره ثانيه ..

*تاااااااابع*

----------


## فرح

الاطباق الرئيسيه ..
مكرونه فوتشيني بالطريقه الصينيه ....

روستو بالخضار ...

شيش طاووق ...
مكرونه تورتليني بالجبنه ...

ايييييييه ماننسى الايحبووون الاسماااك بعدين يزعلوون مايكلووون :toung:  :toung:  :embarrest:  هههه 
فيليه سمك ...
 
_يــــــتــبعــ_

----------


## فرح

برياني دجاج ...



مكرونه بالمشروم شرائح البيكون ...



سمك مشوي ...( الصوره مو واضحه sory ) .......



جريش أحمر ...



رز باللحم ... 




_تااااااااااااابع_

----------


## فرح

_الحلويات .._
نافورة الشوكلاته .....

فواكه متنوعه ......

حلى الاوريو ....

كريمه مشويه .....

_يتبع
_

----------


## فرح

سندويش الشوكولاته
العصير

4 فواكه
بعدين العصائر 
طبعا العصائر مع الآيس كريم إختاروا أي واحد منهم 
[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/3.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/4.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/5.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/6.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/7.jpg[/IMG]
تمنياااتي لكم بقضاء اجمل الحظااات مع البوفيه 
الرجاء المحافظه ع الهدووووء  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
ع فكره البوفيه مسروووق :embarrest:  :toung:  ههههههه
تقبلووو خااالص تحيااااتنا 
_مشرفااات القسم .._
كل عااام وانتم بخــــــييييييير ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اوووول الحضووووور ..  على شاان لايفووتني شي ..* 


*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 

*اول شي متباركين بميلااد نبي الرحمة وحفيده الامام الصااادق عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلاام*

*ثانياً : مشكوراات ع البوفيه المسروووووق  الصرااااحة وااااااااااو شي مذهل .. ويجووووع بقوووة .....*



*لكن مابطمع وبااخذ هذا بس ..*
[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/6.jpg[/IMG]


*على شاان لا يرجع الكيلو اللي فقدته ..* 
*وإلتزاااما بالقوانين مابهدر وااجد ..*
*وبختصر الكلاااااااام كله في .....*


*يسلمووو حباااايب ويعطيكن ربِ العاافية يااحلى مشرفاات* 
*ويخليكن لكل من يحبكن ويعزكن .*


*دمتنِ بخير .*
*اميرة باحساسي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

*اول شي متباركين بميلااد نبي الرحمة * 
*و ثاني شي مشكوووورين على البوفيه* 
الحلو و المرتب و الى يجووووووع الواحد منه
و اني باخد اممممممممممممم شو اخد اي عرفت شو و باخد 
وحده من الورق عنب و [IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/2.jpg[/IMG]

هاده و بس و مره ثانيه مشكوورين علي البوفيه 

تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اه بطني قرصني من الجوع*
*وخاصة من ورق العنب والسلطات*


*ابدي اكل ولا احارس المعازيم*




*اناس يبدو بالمبارك وسحروة المفجوعه تبغا تاكل*

*خخخخ*




*متباركين خيتو بالمولد* 

*وعايدين علية بصحة وعافية*



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## فرح

> *اوووول الحضووووور ..  على شاان لايفووتني شي ..* 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> *اول شي متباركين بميلااد نبي الرحمة وحفيده الامام الصااادق عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلاام*
> 
> *ثانياً : مشكوراات ع البوفيه المسروووووق  الصرااااحة وااااااااااو شي مذهل .. ويجووووع بقوووة .....*
> 
> ...



يبااارك فيك ويحفظك الهي 
وينعااادعليك وع حبايبك يااارب 
مشكوووره حبيبتي امـــــــوووره 
حلووو انك اول الحظووور انشاء الله بس عجبك 
لاحرمنا نووور هالطله المضيئه 
يعطيك العااافيه ياااقلبي

----------


## فرح

> *اول شي متباركين بميلااد نبي الرحمة* 
> *و ثاني شي مشكوووورين على البوفيه* 
> الحلو و المرتب و الى يجووووووع الواحد منه
> و اني باخد اممممممممممممم شو اخد اي عرفت شو و باخد 
> وحده من الورق عنب و [IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> هاده و بس و مره ثانيه مشكوورين علي البوفيه 
> 
> تحياتي



يبارك فيك حبيبتي وينعاد عليم بالخير يااارب
وكل عااام وانت بخير
واسعدني توااااجدك الغااالي 
دوووم هالاشراااقه الحلوووه يالغلا

----------


## همسات وله

> [IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/4.jpg[/IMG]



 



تــســلــمين يااااعمري على هالبوفيه الراااائع ....... 
واني قاااايله من الليله بأبتدي الرجيم...... 
لكن وينه بعد ماااافي ابو الرجيم ابو خيره ...... 
بنأجله لبكره ..... 
متبااااركين حباااايب القلب بمولد سيد البشر ..... 
والله يعيده علينا وعلى كل حبااااينا بخير وصحه وعاااافيه السنه وكل 
سنه .... 
الــلــه يـــعـــطـيـك الـــصـــحـــة والـــعـــاااافـــيـــةياااارب......... 
وماااا انحرم من اخترااااعااااتك المتميزه حبيبتي ام حمزااااوي....... 
تحيااااتي....

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مبروك  عليكم ميلاد نبي الرحمه وشفيع الامه 
ابا القاسم محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
تسلمون اخواتي المشرفات ويعطيكم الف الف عافيه 
على البوفيه المفتوح 
الله لا يحرمنا منكم ولا من جديدكم 
انا بس ابقي هذا
مع حبة ورق عنب فقط لاغير 
[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ*
*متباركين بمولد منقذ البشريه وسيد البريهـ النبي محمد صلى الله عليهـ واله* 
*وبميلاد عزنا ومذهبنا الامام جعفر الصادق عليهم السـلامـ* 
*تسلمييين حبيبتي فررروح على هيك بوفيهـ وضيااافه بالمناسبه العظيمهـ*
*ذووووق واحساس راااائع*
*ماننحرم منج ومن نورج بينااا* 
*واقول لج بحق هالمولد المبارك ان يقضي الله حاجاتج ويفرج كرباتج وينولج السعاده وزيارة علي واولاده قولي امييين..*
*معااج ان شاء الله بحق محمد وال محمد..*
*دمتي بالود والحب*
**
*وهذي باقة ورد لج اقبليها مني*

----------


## فرح

> *اه بطني قرصني من الجوع*
> 
> *وخاصة من ورق العنب والسلطات* 
> 
> *ابدي اكل ولا احارس المعازيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اناس يبدو بالمبارك وسحروة المفجوعه تبغا تاكل* 
> ...



يبااارك فيك غاااليتي ســـــحوووره 
ابد والله تفضلي المكان مكااانك كل الاتريده اخذيه :wink:  ههههههه
مشكوووره حبيبتي ودوووم نووور تواااصلك الحلووومثلك ياااقلبي 
اذا بتنتظري المعاااازيم بطووولي ويبرد الاكل :toung:  :embarrest:  ههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بالحب والموده

----------


## جررريح الررروح

:wacko:  :amazed:  :blink:  :sila:  :angry:  :med: 
ويش سويتي فيي خيتو فرح
على الظهر وانا بعدني مااتغذى رحت فيها خلاص
مو شغلي اتفرو كل هذا الا بطلبه
هو صراحة كله شي بس يلله نختار خفايف

صراحة انا اقرع ومتشيرط هههههههههههه
هذي ناقصة بقدونس واتصير شي  :wink: 








[IMG]http://rotaj40.***********/4.jpg[/IMG]

بس مابي اكل عليكم هذي طلباتي

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
ومتباركة خيتو بالمولد :ongue:  

ليلة *عيد وأنوار* والأفراح بكل دار* مسرورة الدنيا وفرحانه* بمولد المختار*
*تستطع أرجاء المعموره ..وباتت نشوانا مسرورة*


*سجل مولد آخر مرسل ..آيات الباري المسطوره*


*فرحت عمت كل العالم..واستبشر بالهادي ونوره*

*هالبشرى عاللوح انكتبت وبعرش الخالق مذكوره*


*هالمرسل بالميلاد ..سجل صفحة امجاد*
*والكون تثبت بنيانه بمولد المختار*

----------


## فرح

> تــســلــمين يااااعمري على هالبوفيه الراااائع ....... 
> واني قاااايله من الليله بأبتدي الرجيم...... 
> لكن وينه بعد ماااافي ابو الرجيم ابو خيره ...... 
> بنأجله لبكره ..... 
> متبااااركين حباااايب القلب بمولد سيد البشر ..... 
> والله يعيده علينا وعلى كل حبااااينا بخير وصحه وعاااافيه السنه وكل 
> سنه .... 
> الــلــه يـــعـــطـيـك الـــصـــحـــة والـــعـــاااافـــيـــةياااارب......... 
> وماااا انحرم من اخترااااعااااتك المتميزه حبيبتي ام حمزااااوي....... 
> تحيااااتي....



مشكوووره يااااعمري ام ايـــــــــات
ياااحبي للعنااااد انا عرفت انك بسوين رجيم 
قلت خلنا نخرب عليها الرجيم  :toung: هههههههههه
تسلمي لي ياااقلبي  انشاء الله بس عجبك البوفيه 
مصدقه حااالها البنت  :embarrest: ههههه يعطيك العاافيه 
ويبارك فيك وكل عااام والغاالين بالف خير وسلامه يااارب

----------


## فرح

> مبروك عليكم ميلاد نبي الرحمه وشفيع الامه 
> 
> ابا القاسم محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
> تسلمون اخواتي المشرفات ويعطيكم الف الف عافيه 
> على البوفيه المفتوح 
> الله لا يحرمنا منكم ولا من جديدكم 
> انا بس ابقي هذا
> مع حبة ورق عنب فقط لاغير 
> ...



يؤيؤيؤي :embarrest:  بجد حنا مو بخيلييييين الخييييير وااايد 
هذا ما طلعناااه كله الايعجبك خذيه بالعاااافيه 
مشكوووره ام عبااادي حبيبتي لاتستحييييين 
اسعدني تواااجدك يلالغلا لاحرمنا نووور هالطله البهيه 
وهاتوااااصل الحلووو مثلك حبيبتي 
وينعاااد عليك وكلعاااام والغااااليييييييين بخيييييييير

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ*
> 
> *متباركين بمولد منقذ البشريه وسيد البريهـ النبي محمد صلى الله عليهـ واله* 
> *وبميلاد عزنا ومذهبنا الامام جعفر الصادق عليهم السـلامـ* 
> *تسلمييين حبيبتي فررروح على هيك بوفيهـ وضيااافه بالمناسبه العظيمهـ*
> *ذووووق واحساس راااائع*
> *ماننحرم منج ومن نورج بينااا* 
> *واقول لج بحق هالمولد المبارك ان يقضي الله حاجاتج ويفرج كرباتج وينولج السعاده وزيارة علي واولاده قولي امييين..*
> *معااج ان شاء الله بحق محمد وال محمد..*
> ...



تسلمي لي ياااقلبي شـــــــذاااوي 
يبارك فيك ويحفظك لغاااليك يااارب 
الروووعه في تواااجدك الغااالي لاحرمنا نووور تواااصلك الحلووو مثلك يالغلا
ومشكوووره ع الدعاااء وبجد انا بحاجته هالاياااام دوووم اخوووتك الصااادقه
احلى باااقه ورد  حبيبتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## نور الهدى

ماني ماني ماني 

دوختيني ام حمزاوي 

جوعانه حدي وداشة بوفيه بالحلاوة 

لاااااااااااااا

مو شغلي تجيبين لي من هالبوفية 

تالي يطلع في ولدي شامه خخخخخخ :wink: 


امزح مو تصدقي ما فيني شي  :toung: 

متباركين 

وكل عااام وانتي بألف خير 

بس لسه خاطري في الايسكريمات 

وبعد لفت راسي المعكرونات

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكووره فرووح
مابقول اني ماتحسرت لا بس لاني بكره اوريك كيف في الاحتفال 
اشكالهم تجنن ..
كل عااام والحلووين بخير 
ولو انها جات متأخره بس بصراحه هونااك قلتها لك بوقتها 
يعطيك مليون عافيه ودووم تمتعينا بالجديد المميز ياقمر

----------


## فرح

> ويش سويتي فيي خيتو فرح
> على الظهر وانا بعدني مااتغذى رحت فيها خلاص
> مو شغلي اتفرو كل هذا الا بطلبه
> هو صراحة كله شي بس يلله نختار خفايف 
> صراحة انا اقرع ومتشيرط هههههههههههه
> هذي ناقصة بقدونس واتصير شي  
>  
> 
> 
> ...



مشكووور خيي جررريح 
وكل عاام وانت بخير 
وكل الاتبيه تلاقيه والا ناقص كمله بالموجود
يعطيك العااافيه ودووم نوور توااصلك وهالطله المشرقه 
منووور الصفحه خيي 
ينعاااد عليك بالخير يااارب 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> ماني ماني ماني 
> 
> دوختيني ام حمزاوي  
> جوعانه حدي وداشة بوفيه بالحلاوة  
> لاااااااااااااا 
> مو شغلي تجيبين لي من هالبوفية  
> تالي يطلع في ولدي شامه خخخخخخ 
> 
> امزح مو تصدقي ما فيني شي  
> ...



ولايهمك يالغلا كل الاتريده تحصيله وماتطلعي من عندنا بجوووع ابد
اكيييييد مومقبوووله منا  :wink: ...
كل شي يهووون ولاالشامه في ولد اختي الغاااليه ومن سبب مييين فرحوووه  :embarrest: 
والغااالين بالف خير وسعاااده يااارب 
مشكوووره حبيبتي ام حمووودي 
وتسلم لي هالطله المشرقه 
لاخلاولاعدم منك ياعمري 
دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> مشكووره فرووح
> 
> مابقول اني ماتحسرت لا بس لاني بكره اوريك كيف في الاحتفال 
> اشكالهم تجنن ..
> كل عااام والحلووين بخير 
> ولو انها جات متأخره بس بصراحه هونااك قلتها لك بوقتها 
> 
> يعطيك مليون عافيه ودووم تمتعينا بالجديد المميز ياقمر



احممم مين عندنا اسفرت وانورت  :toung:  :wink: هههههه
هلا وغلا بالغاالين غــــفوووره 
العفوو حبيبتي ..يؤيؤيؤي من متى تعمل نفسها موعارفه شي  :embarrest:  :toung: 
اكيييد جنااااان والا ماكااان فتحنا البوفيه ههههه
وانتينه بالف خير وسعاده 
وينعاااد عليك 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله البهيه 
موفقه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ماعليه يفروحه كل هذا البوفيه ولاترسلي الى ام الحلوين دعوه ليش ويش سويت فيكم* 


*عارفه ان مقصره في هالقسم بس ويش اسوي الظروف تجبرني .على الاقل ان كان خشيتو الي بركه لو ما استاهل.*



*فروحه يالغاليه امزح معاش والله انش خير وبركه وتسلمي يالغاليه على هالبوفيه الرائع وماعليه خيره في غيره .*

*بس لاتنسيني* 


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي وتسلمي مليون*

----------


## فرح

> *ماعليه يفروحه كل هذا البوفيه ولاترسلي الى ام الحلوين دعوه ليش ويش سويت فيكم* 
> *بجد انا بعد زعلانه منك ماتمرين علي هههههه*
> *ولايهمك يالغلا في العزومات الثانيه انشاء الله* 
> *ارسل لك مسج او بطاقة دعوووه* 
> *كل شي الاالغالييين* 
> 
> 
> *عارفه ان مقصره في هالقسم بس ويش اسوي الظروف تجبرني .على الاقل ان كان خشيتو الي بركه لو ما استاهل.*
> *تستاهلييين كل خير حبيبتي* 
> ...



يسلم قلبك  غاااليتي ام الحلوين 
اسعدني توااااجدك الغااالي 
وكل عام والغااالين بالف خير 
بجد الظروف تمشينا ع كيفها انشاء الله تتعدل ظروفنا جميعاَ
ونرجع مثل قبل ..
يعطيك الف عااافيه ودووم هالطله المشرقه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

> يعطيك العافيه



مشكوووره حبيبتي لحووونه 
ع تواااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*متباركيناخواتي واخواني بالمولد* 

*وعايدين علية بصحة وعافية*




الله الله الله عليكي يافروحه 


البوفيه كثير روعه تسلمين على الايادي الذهبيه 

وابي منك طلب صغير ابي طريقه سلطه المكرونه 

شكلها مرررررررره لذيذ


وانا با المناسبه هاذي بقدم الطبق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أدري أني متأخرة وااااااااااااااااااااجد*
*بس بقولها لكم*
*متباركين بمولد سيد الكائنات صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
* ولاننسى إمام الجعفريه  الإمام الصادق عليه الصلاة والسلام* 
*وأيامكم سعيده دوووووووووووم يارب*




*وشو دا فروووووووووووووووووح يجنن*
*جوعانه أبغى من كلشي*
*ماباحدد أبغى كلشي*


*خصوصاً ورق العنب كله    يم يم يم*
*ههههههههههه*


*والحلى* 
*لالالا موقادرة اتحمل*

*يعطيك ألف عافيه حبيبتي فروحه*
*وتسلم أياديك يارب*
*..دمتي في حفظ الرحمن يالغاليه..*

----------


## فرح

> *متباركيناخواتي واخواني بالمولد* 
> 
> 
> 
> *وعايدين علية بصحة وعافية* 
> 
> 
> 
> الله الله الله عليكي يافروحه  
> ...



تسلمي لي يالغلا ام محمد 
ويبارك فيك وينعااادعليك بالعااافيه والسلامه انشاء الله 
واسعدني تواااجدك الغاالي يااقلبي 
ومشكووره ع الحلى شكله وااايد حلووو 
لانه من الحلووين ..
اعتذر حبيبتي ام حموودي 
طلبك ع عيني بس حبيبتي انا موضحه انه منقووول 
يعني مو انا مسويته ..اكرر اعتذااري 
يعطيك العااافيه ودووم هالطله البهيه

----------


## فرح

> *أدري أني متأخرة وااااااااااااااااااااجد*
> 
> *بس بقولها لكم*
> *متباركين بمولد سيد الكائنات صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
> *ولاننسى إمام الجعفريه الإمام الصادق عليه الصلاة والسلام* 
> *وأيامكم سعيده دوووووووووووم يارب* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يبارك فيك يااارب ويحفظك حبيبتي 
سعيده ايااامك وجميع شيعه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
عااادي يااقلبي حتى لو متأخره اهم شي تعطيرك صفحتي يالغلا
ولايهمك يسلم راااسك اكيييد الصحن  :embarrest:  :toung: يوصلك انتِ تأمر وحنا نفذ
تسلمي لي ياعمري ..ودووم هالاشراااقه المضيئه 
لاخلاولاعدم من الغااالين اسعدني نووور تواااصلك

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة بس الصور ماطلعو عندي ...
بس اذا حبيتوتعزموني بس بحاجة اموت فيها وهي الورق لعنب بس حسافة ماطلع شئ ...
  بالعافية

----------


## فرح

> مشكورة بس الصور ماطلعو عندي ...
> بس اذا حبيتوتعزموني بس بحاجة اموت فيها وهي الورق لعنب بس حسافة ماطلع شئ ...
> بالعافية



تسلمييين حبيبتي وروووده 
ويسلم راااسك انت تآمري طلبي وتمني 
ولايصير خاطرك الا طيب . :embarrest: ....
مشكوووره غاااليتي ع تواااجدك ولاحرمنا هالطله البهيه 
يعطيك العااافيه
دمت بخيييييييييييييير

----------

